# returning to nz



## alnic (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi. We were forced to return to the uk after losing our home in Christchurch. The insurance hasnt paid out after 4 years so things have been very hard for us. We want to rerurn next year but to Auckland. My husband is an electronic design engineer so may need to be near to central Auckland. I was just wondering if anyone can advise on areas. We loved ChCH and miss it so anywhere like chch would be great lol. We just dont have a clue where to go. We wanted to move to Hamilton but there arent the jobs. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the insurance, friends of ours got wiped out in the Brisbane floods, lost the lot and have been hold their insurance will never payout, its just shocking!


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your situation,

It depends what you are looking for in an area. Your husband will probably be working in the CBD so being close to a motorway is good, Epsom, Remuera, Greenlane are really nice areas though more expensive.
Blockhouse Bay, Waterview and Royal Oak and Onehunga are cheaper but still quite central. I grew up in Hillsborough which is lovely as well.

hope this helps!


----------



## chevychase (Oct 23, 2014)

You might equally be located in Albany as there are lots of tech companies up there. In which case you could try Greenhithe if you like it quiet, Silverdale (Millwater) if you want a house in a new subdivision, or any one of the bays if you want a view and to be near the beach. The bays on the east are expensive, but there are areas on the west of the North Shore that are still fairly reasonable, e.g. Beach Haven (around Island Bay).

This book is pretty good: Where to Live in Auckland

This is the Wikipedia list of suburbs in Auckland on the North Shore. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburbs_of_Auckland#North_Shore


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear what happened. You're probably right. I imagine there isn't a big demand for electronics design engineers in Hamilton, although there are a few electronics companies. Funnily enough I was speaking to someone about this the other day. They said there were about half a dozen robotics and electronic robotics companies in Hamilton. There's also Pacific Aerospace, which I think is a fairly big employer, but Auckland would definitely offer more in that line of work.
Good luck and hope it all works out.


----------

